# Comparison review Rolex Sea Dweller 16600 and Breitling Superocean Abyss 42



## Watchalex (Oct 9, 2011)

I hope the picture thingy works. Have never done this before. Mods if you think this is better in reviews, please move it. 

I recently acquired a Breitling Superocean Abyss 42, the Rolex SD has been in my possession for a number of years.

It's interesting to compare these models because the specs are quite similar. The list price of the Rolex is roughly double the price of the Breitling, though. Keep that in mind.

I will go through it point by point in a detailed analysis. I won't weight the scores. Please draw your own conclusions, as I will draw mine at the end.

Let's start with the intangibles to get this out of the way.

Prestige: As far as divers go, it's hard to beat Rolex and the SD in particular. If we are talking about brand recognition in general Rolex also wins. That said, Breitling is no slouch and both are "family owned" enterprises, which I like. Winner: Rolex

Now let's look at the technical aspects.

Movement: ETA 2824-2 in chronometer grade tuned by Breitling vs. Rolex 3135 also with COSC.

According to a review of the Superocean in Chronos or Watchtime (don't remember but can look it up if required) Breitling takes the chronometer grade ETA movement, changes the main spring, poises the balance wheel and does something to the escape wheel. When the watch is worn it has almost 0 deviation over days. On the winder it is a little slow. Crown down it runs a good bit fast (like +3 over night), crown up it runs a good bit slow (like -2 over night).
The Rolex runs with almost no deviation at all, no matter whether it's on a winder, worn or put down in any position over night. On the winder I have even seen periods with 0 deviation over several weeks. Amazing. It also doesn't matter if it's winter or summer. I cannot give that criterion for the Breitling yet because it hasn't passed a winter with me yet.

The Rolex also has 20% longer power reserve and is overall the more refined movement. This is certainly the best explanation (besides brand name prestige) for the large price difference. The date wheel on the R really jumps. On the B it creeps a little. Then it jumps. I prefer the latter but many watch aficionados prefer the "fully" jumping date.
Both movements have some meat on the bones, which certainly contributes to making them as robust and accurate as they are, and makes them a good choice for a dive watch.
Winner: Rolex

Case: Different philosophies here. Rolex is more hardedge whereas the Breitling glides through your hands like a rounded pebble. Just take the lugs as an example. It's a matter of preference. I don't have one in this case.
The R measures 39.5x14.6mm. The B is 42x15.5mm but wears smaller than one would think. On my 17cm wrist both wear well. I cannot make a really direct comparison because the B I have has a rubber strap and the R a metal bracelet. If I had to decide, I'd say the Rolex is even a bit more comfortable for me. 1pt for Rolex.

Both watches have a HEV. R has it at 9 and B at 10. Big deal. The HEV on the R is made of titanium. Not sure for the B. Also not sure if titanium has any advantage in this application. Theoretically, the Ti and 904L steel are even more corrosion resistant than the 316L of the Breitling. The SD is to my knowledge the only Rolex where also the bracelet is made of 904L. Perhaps the new models of DJ etc also have that feature but among the old ones they had 316L bracelets. 1pt for Rolex.
The Rolex case is polished on the sides only. The polish is indeed better than on the Breitling. Objects at a distance of 4ft are clearly reflected with details well visible. Not so for the B. An easy test. But the B has more polished areas. Actually on mine, the lugs and outer bezel perimeter were brushed by a watchmaker to "de-bling" the watch. So the finish is more elaborate (requires more work) on the B, but what is done on the R is done better. Draw.

The case back is screwed on both models. The Breitling back has a nice engraving of the logo and various other info on it. The Rolex back has black inlaid engraving of similar info on it. The B back is clearly more decorative. However, if you press it with both thumbs right in the center, it will flex a tiny bit. When you press the Rolex back, nothing flexes at all.
I prefer rigidity to looks in such a watch. 1pt for Rolex.

Water resistance is given as 1500m for the B and 1200m for the R. I'll never know. J Spec-wise the B wins. But it is also larger and thicker. Anyway, I'll give a point to the Breitling.

Rolex wins the case category 3:1.

The bezel. Well, this one is interesting. The Rolex bezel is much simpler. It runs on springs and is snap-on. The Breitling bezel runs on ball bearings and is screw-on.
1pt for Breitling.

BUT the Rolex bezel feels even nicer when turning and has no play. The Breitling bezel is a bit rougher and does have a little play back and forth. But it is also a tiny bit easier to grip. Still1pt Rolex.

The Breitling bezel has the numbers in sunken relief as part of the bezel ring. The spaces around the numbers are filled with rubber. Fancy. One of the reasons I liked the watch. The R bezel is a simple, printed alu affair. I am not sure what happens if the rubber is badly gouged. Can B replace just the rubber part or do I need a new bezel? The Rolex bezel also has a lume pip under a sapphire dome and minute markings for the first 15 minutes. From a tool standpoint the Rolex clearly wins this category. But esthetically the Breitling is more interesting. I say draw with a slight advantage to Rolex because any watch with such a depth rating is a tool watch first and foremost and the Rolex incorporates that concept more coherently.

So this gives us essentially a draw for the bezel. Well, at least the comparison was interesting. 

Dial. This one is similar to the bezel. The Breitling dial is very interesting and special but not as super readable as the Rolex dial. The Rolex dial has indices in white gold and hands in white gold. But the Breitling dial has really beautifully made, applied Arabic numbers and an applied logo. The Rolex dial is very shiny (not ideal in a dive watch) and the Breitling has a wonderful sunray effect. It is also not quite black. More a grayish black. Darker than anthracite but not totally black as the Rolex. Lume is about equal on both but the R is easier to read because of the clear layout. The lume on the second hand of the B is right at the tip and very small. It is easier to quickly spot the second hand in the Rolex. Also the Mercedes hands are sheer genius because you can still see immediately where the hour hand is, even if it's covered by the minute hand. It is almost impossible to confuse the hands.
The beauty points go to Breitling, the tool points to Rolex. If pressed I'd give a slight advantage to Rolex because the dial design is so legendary and influential.
Winner: Rolex (but only by a hair)

Crown. Both screw-down. Both easy to grasp and signed. Rolex a tad lighter to turn. Both very precise in any operation. Rolex has the Triplock. Still Breitling has higher WR spec. Draw.

Clasp. Here the Breitling deployant really outshines the Rolex. What a clasp! J Beautifully shaped. Machined. Interestingly engineered with two legs that must be pressed together to open the deployant. An integrated ratchet system allows for fine adjustment but, unfortunately, not for as much adjustment as to fit over a thick neoprene suit. However, the rubber band will provide additional give. In any case. The clasp is so much better that I'd give 2pts here. Were we to compare the new SD/Sub clasp with ratchet that would be different but against the 16600's clasp the Breitling wins head and shoulders. The metal bracelet would also win against the SD bracelet if my recollection of how nicely the Breitling Professional bracelets are made is good enough.
Winner: Breitling (by a mile)

Crystal. Both sapphire. Both without loupe. Hurrah! The R crystal reportedly is 3mm thick. I don't know for the B. The B crystal is slightly domed (double dome, I suppose, because I see no distortions). It sits flush with the bezel and it has double AR coating. Some might say outside AR is bad on a dive watch. I say it is better than none. If you don't like the outside AR, take it off.
Winner: Breitling (by a mile)

You still there? 

Let's recap.

Prestige: Rolex
Movement: Rolex
Case: Rolex
Dial: Rolex (very thin win)
Bezel: Draw
Crown: Draw
Clasp: Breitling (thick win)
Crystal: Breitling (thick win)

Well, once again, Rolex wins in the categories that really count the most for the most people. Boy, is Rolex good at that. This is what explains their success, if you ask me. Mind you, at twice the price it had better won and the differences are not huge, especially not to the casual or untrained observer. But they are there, which is good because it shows that to a certain degree quality and price are related and you get at least somewhat what you pay for.

The Rolex is a full-blown tool dive watch and an iconic one at that, whereas the Breitling is, IMHO, one of the nicest fashion divers on the market. I think Breitling very successfully deviated from the too often copied Rolex style and created something unique and new. It is not only new for divers (with a slight reminiscence of JLC Seal Compressor) but also a new look for Breitling without losing the Breitling DNA. Not an easy feat to pull of but they did it. When I saw the Superocean in pictures it left me completely cold. I was even turned off a little because of the plasticky look with the colored rings. Yet when I saw it on my AD's wrist I fell in love with it right away. He noticed, of course, and made me an offer I couldn't turn down.

The new 44mm Superocean adds minute markings on the bezel and a colored second hand tip, which should make it easier to see under adverse conditions.


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

Excellent review, I probably won't ever own either of these watches, but I'm interested in them nonetheless.


----------



## Watchalex (Oct 9, 2011)

Sodiac said:


> Excellent review, I probably won't ever own either of these watches, but I'm interested in them nonetheless.


Thanks, mate! Glad you liked it.

They are both very different and I think I'm through with the diver theme now. But I must admit that I still have two or three watches that could make me "sin". One is the GP Seahawk II Pro. What a watch. Gorgeous. But the thing is 20mm high. I just can't pull that off. Since I buy watches to wear them and not look at them in the box. This one is probably out. The others are the Seiko Marinemaster 600 with Springdrive. Fantastic diver. I think in terms of overall appeal it is right up there with the Sea Dweller. The last might be an old IWC Aquatimer 2000 in Ti. The one with the engraved bezel. Very nice, too. Classy and possibly a nice dress diver. That said, I should add the Longines Legend Diver to the list. I really like that one, especially in its gold version. But before I buy a gold diver, I have to win lotto. LOL!


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the effort!
Sea Dweller by a long way in my book as its more of an all-round watch than the Breitling which I would only wear with jeans and very casual attire.


----------



## Watchalex (Oct 9, 2011)

camb66 said:


> Thanks for the effort!
> Sea Dweller by a long way in my book as its more of an all-round watch than the Breitling which I would only wear with jeans and very casual attire.


That's interesting. I see your point but for me, being one of these stiff people who'd not wear a dive watch with a suit and not marry a vegetarian , in the flesh the Breitling does have a certain elegance to it. Even with the brushed lugs and the rubber strap it looks elegant. Might be the overall shape or the fact that it doesn't look like anything else out there. Not sure. So I might perhaps rather, if at all, wear the Breitling ALSO with something more elegant. Still, I admit the Rolex is overall a tad more versatile and the Breitling looks absolutely in its place with a nice aviator leather jacket.


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

You say that the polish job is better with the Rolex do you think that can be attributed to the 904L? I heard that one of the advantages is that 904L polishes better than 316.


----------



## Watchalex (Oct 9, 2011)

I heard that, too. I tend to believe it. When you see a Rolex the thing just sparkles like all out, like nothing else. And nothing else uses 904L. So it's possible.

OTOH, my Ananta with the Seiko blade polishing (Zaratsu I guess they call it), gives an even more accurate reflection than the Rolex. The mirror polish is even finer, though it's 316L afaik. But the watch still doesn't have quite the Rolex sparkle. It must have something to do with the refraction index of the material which is different, I read that.
Once you have developed an eye for it, it also becomes real easy to spot a fake one from 10ft away.


----------



## socalbreeze (Feb 9, 2009)

I enjoyed your review. Although never have owned the Abyss (but I have owned the Steelfish XL and Seawolf) the quality of the finish does not compare with the Rolex SD. I'm may be biased since I'm a Rolex guy but I did try really hard to like the Breitlings. Even a Seawolf we can pick up at less than half the price of the Rolex pre-owned. If money is not an issue, I suggest the SD by a mile.


----------



## dhavetam (Mar 16, 2010)

Good effort with review and nice pictures.

One thing about Brietling is that the 2824 is quite a common movement and used for cheaper watches. My feel is that the dial is trying too hard to be too many things and a bit too busy.

Rolex of course seamless


----------



## melsman (Nov 20, 2012)

Great review. Thanks so much.
I myself am at a crossroads as what to purchase next,,,,,,
still don't know!!
Breitling or preowned Seadweller,,,, no idea


----------



## RazorD (Jan 8, 2011)

Great review!!!


----------

